# Spiking insulin levels post-workout. Does it really help?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright lads,

I'm on my second bulk since training and I would like to know your opinion on whether spiking your insulin levels post-workout (with Dextrose + Whey/Casein and Creatine) really helps promote improved muscle growth? Or should this 40-50g of sugar be avoided?

I'm not using any gear.

Thanks!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

interested in responses

i eat a few bananas and drink my whey then take creatine/multi-vit/ due to the apparent insulin spike and better absorption? that could be a bro myth tho & i may be wasting my time, but it cant hurt can it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends on your goals...

To lose fat then I would avoid spiking insulin at anytime of the day

Building muscle then yes spike that insulin! It's the most anabolic hormone you have, try and limit how often you spike that insulin throughout the day to keep insulin sensitivity high!

Banana being a fruit and the sugars coming from fructose aren't as effective at spiking insulin as something like dex or malto,


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

DB said:


> Depends on your goals...
> 
> To lose fat then I would avoid spiking insulin at anytime of the day
> 
> ...


thanks for advice, would a sugar drink such as gatorade do the job?


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

DB said:


> Depends on your goals...
> 
> To lose fat then I would avoid spiking insulin at anytime of the day
> 
> ...


Thanks pal!

Is there an ideal amount of dex to have post-workout?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

D9S4 said:


> thanks for advice, would a sugar drink such as gatorade do the job?


Yes it would, but you always want protein and or BCAA with it imo



DanMac said:


> Thanks pal!
> 
> Is there an ideal amount of dex to have post-workout?


Not really mate, depends on weight, metabolism, BF %,

Start with 30g for a few weeks and keep an eye on bodyfat, then add if not getting any fatter!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm going to have a lucozade + creatine + whey as my PWO (whey seperate to the others) and see how I get on with that as previously I've neglected carbs PWO massively thinking it would be bad for me.

Learned a lot this last few months!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

No

http://user210805.websitewizard.com/files/unprotected/AARR-Jan-2008.pdf

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21289204

http://journals.humankinetics.com/ijsnem-back-issues/IJSNEMVolume19Issue2April/EffectofProteinSupplementTimingonStrengthPowerandBodyCompositionChangesinResistanceTrainedMen


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB said:


> Depends on your goals...
> 
> To lose fat then I would avoid spiking insulin at anytime of the day
> 
> ...


If you are in a calorie deficit it's irrelevant if you spike your insulin on not. You aren't going to fat either way.

I might awake you hungry, but it won't make you fat.

It's also with nothing that eating ANYTHING raises your insulin levels. Your average meal will elevate your insulin levels enough for the desired effect. The art of using high GI carbs to promote an anabolic response is mostly a propagated fable from suppliment companies.

But if you like it, there's certainly no harm in it either.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont bother and it's worked out fine for me.. That's not to say it wouldnt happy but it's certainly not neccessary. I actually never have high GI carbs..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

simonthepieman said:


> If you are in a calorie deficit it's irrelevant if you spike your insulin on not. You aren't going to fat either way.
> 
> I might awake you hungry, but it won't make you fat.


Spiking insulin and being in a calorie deficit won't make you fat..

That's like saying you can eat 2000 calories a day from chocolate cake and KFC but aslong as it's a deficit you'll get lean..

You'll also end up looking highly sh1t and very unhealthy..



simonthepieman said:


> It's also with nothing that eating ANYTHING raises your insulin levels. Your average meal will elevate your insulin levels enough for the desired effect. The art of using high GI carbs to promote an anabolic response is mostly a propagated fable from suppliment companies.


High GI carbs with a high GI load will spike insulin production more than a low GI carb, hardly propaganda buddy.. Proven fact


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB said:


> Spiking insulin and being in a calorie deficit won't make you fat..
> 
> That's like saying you can eat 2000 calories a day from chocolate cake and KFC but aslong as it's a deficit you'll get lean..
> 
> ...


I agree with the last point. But what is debatable is that does it make a difference? And scientific data is inconclusive do far. Is it necessary? No. Could it help? Maybe.

And with the first point. I don't know where the cake and KFC came into our discussion, but we are agreed that spiking insulin levels is irrelevant in a calorie deficit.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 50g dextrose/50g malto post workout with whey and creatine as its the only way I can eat my 580g of carbs in the time I have. I seem to be recovering faster than usual but could just be the amount of food im eating.

Fat gain is still minimal from looking in the mirror too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DB said:


> Spiking insulin and being in a calorie deficit won't make you fat..
> 
> That's like saying you can eat 2000 calories a day from chocolate cake and KFC but aslong as it's a deficit you'll get lean..
> 
> ...


KFC is healthy, I won't have u badmouth the colonel!


----------



## Owz (Dec 30, 2012)

No, Just eat a PWO meal full of complex carbs


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I used to swear by Jam sarnies


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Insulin spiking from PWO carbs may well have quite a significant impact on body composition in a kcal deficit, but the effect will be different depending upon each persons baseline insulin sensitivity... if sensitivity is high then lean mass will be better retained and fat mass reduced, whereas if insulin sensitivity is poor a higher level of muscle catabolism will likely occur and less fat mass utilised for energy. The difference per session very small, and interactive with other factors, but over time cumulatively significant.

For insulin spiking and muscle anabolism per se there's no apparent advantage for spiking insulin (at normal physiological levels) if training in the fed state - if training fasted however then elevated insulin due to a dietary response is of more importance, although a sufficient dose of quality protein will provide enough of an insulin response without additional carbs.

If for whatever reason though someone wishes to train totally fasted and not take any protein around the workout then carbs on their own will make a noticeable positive difference to net lean tissue gain, primarily through the action of insulin (primarily by sparing muscle from energy use, but also by affecting anabolic signalling), and more so than an energy equal feeding of fat.

IMO workout carbs only have benefit for those who train for long durations and are on low carb or low protein diets training fasted or near fasted, those who train more than once per day or who train and also do a very active job, or for those for whom improved anaerobic performance is the main training goal... all that said however, unless you are insulin insensitive and really trying to lose fat, around the workout is generally a good time to take carbs, and certainly not harmful.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Insulin spiking from PWO carbs may well have quite a significant impact on body composition in a kcal deficit, but the effect will be different depending upon each persons baseline insulin sensitivity... if sensitivity is high then lean mass will be better retained and fat mass reduced, whereas if insulin sensitivity is poor a higher level of muscle catabolism will likely occur and less fat mass utilised for energy. The difference per session very small, and interactive with other factors, but over time cumulatively significant.
> 
> For insulin spiking and muscle anabolism per se there's no apparent advantage for spiking insulin (at normal physiological levels) if training in the fed state - if training fasted however then elevated insulin due to a dietary response is of more importance, although a sufficient dose of quality protein will provide enough of an insulin response without additional carbs.
> 
> ...


Good read, thanks mate!


----------

